# The frogs are back in the pond



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

About a dozen of them are here for a recce today. In about a week they'll be joined by the rest, keeping us awake with all the noise, and we'll have a pond full of frog-spawn again. The local cats have been cruising by twice a day recently, to check whether they've arrived yet, so they have clearly picked up the same signals that the frogs react to.

I've just been looking through diaries for the past few years and they are back at pretty well exactly the same time each year- there's about a week in it over the past 8 years. It doesn't seem to be weather that they react to as we have had them here when the pond has only just started to thaw and today it is already 12 deg C (9.45am)

Once again we're looking at each other and complaining that we meant to clean the pond out before they came !

Is there anyone in Europe who has a froggy pond who can tell me if the dates are the same there ?

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Once again we're looking at each other and complaining that we meant to clean the pond out before they came

Me too.
Not seen any frogs yet. But the Huskies may have done :roll: 

Dave p


----------



## AfterTime (Nov 14, 2006)

*And don't we know it.*
Lost two 4 inch koi last year, and this year so far 'nearly' a 6" Orf, (luckily wife spotted it.)

For those that don't know, when the breeding season is here, the male jumps on anything that moves. (seriously)
It clasps its front legs around the female or fish and will not let go.
Even when netted you have to pull them off.

If , and most often the legs are around the (fish) gills, they are soon dead, even then they still hang on.

So its just a case of keeping a close eye on things. Thats nature.

Mind you the fish tend to get there own back, they love tadpoles.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

It's been very mild in Cornwall this winter and we have more frogs toads and newts than we've had for at least 10 years, the pond is awash with spawn.

The downside is that if we drive in or out in the evening one of us has to move 20 or more of them out the way!

We seem to have a resurgence of toads this year, 20 years ago it was nearly all toads but it swung to mostly frogs as toad number dwindled.


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

*frogs*

I am a weekend warrior road cyclist and last weekend past on a wet ride round Donegal and Derry in NW Ireland I saw many squashed frogs on the road. They are clearly on the move here too probably making their way to spawn also. Spring is in the air, nice!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone; it's almost summery here but the frogs are still not spawning, only inspecting. I wish I knew what stimulus makes the cats come to the pond as well as stirring the frogs into activity. The cats started to come before there was any sign of a frog and they clearly were aware that something was about to happen. The daft thing is that they don't actually _ like_ frogs and,while they catch them and lift them out of the pond, they don't actually _ eat _ them.

Isn't nature wonderful ?!!

G


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Whilst walking in the Brecon Beacons last weekend saw lots of frogspawn.
Last year at this time the spawn was underneath a thick layer of ice  
Tidying up in the garden today and to my great surprise found a newt!Lived in the house for over forty years and this the first time this has happened.Usually it is just a toad in the compost heap.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

The're just starting here in the south Cotswolds, we've put the signs out in the village but alas quite a few haven't made it to the pond


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Them frogs are mad with it, I love to see them running,well hoping, about with evil intend, anything with a pulse is fair game, jaysas they'd get up on a *** burn on a fur coat.
'Mon the frogs!
seamus.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Frog spawn in my pond today, 4 days earlier than last year.
Sadly most of it died last year when a cold snap iced the pond over the spawn.
My cat will be pleased, one of the frogs spent more time in my house than it did the pond last year. The cat brings them in, the frog leaps around the lounge until rescued and repatriated back to the pond only to be caught again and again.
The cat doesn't hurt them, she just enjoys the game. I'm not sure the frog is all that keen though :roll:


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

They arrived in my pond today, too. I've been sitting in the sunshine this afternoon, watching them. There are about 10 so far and just one 'patch' of frogspawn. The frogs are in fine voice. Don't know how long the the spawn'll last though. A couple of ducks have been flying round all day - just my presence kept them at bay. Maybe it's the same pair that gobbled all the spawn last year.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

My pond is full of spawn and we were kept awake with all the croaking last night.
We have all the frogs from neighbours gardens, they have emptied their ponds, so mine is the only one for frogs to come to now.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Loads of spawn in the woods near us too....surprising as spaniel no 2 has been systematically removing frogs from all the ponds and putting them down elsewhere to find their way home......thankfully he has a soft mouth.

The frogs in our garden ponds suffer too......but seem to stay in the ponds all year round...probably do not dare move.

I love to see the spawn changing and growing from tadpoles to froglets to frogs.


----------



## Bruno (May 25, 2005)

Young Grandaughter came in this afternoon and counted 19 frogs in the pond she thought it was funny that they were having piggybacks
Ray


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Odd about cats...we've seen them actually _ licking _ the frogs spawn. We don't have a cat of our own but we're plagued with everyone else's cats who kill both birds and frogs.

Short of actually poisoning them ( and I believe anti-freeze is effective....) I've got all kinds of cat traps and nasty surprises lined up. I think they treat our garden like a sort of fun assault course and quite enjoy out-witting me.

G


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Moved seven toads from off the footpath last night, and four this evening, I put them near the waters edge. Path is round a local lake called Bathpool where I walk my dogs and is surrounded by woodland, they are heading for the water, my young dogs just bark at them which saves me having to look out for them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our pond frogs are in fine voice too!!

Great for us as they deal with the slugs and snails that live in the ivy.

Helps the Hostas to survive intact for longer

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> Helps the Hostas to survive intact for longer
> 
> Aldra


I wish we could say the same. We had less slugs and snail last year because of the very dry weather so the hostas were slightly less chewed but it was no thanks to the pond-life. We do find them entertaining though ( frogs and toads.) They all come out to watch when we have meals by the pond !

G


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think its the young frogs that eat the young snails and slugs

Can be a bit off putting though when the herb box suddenly comes alive with tiny frogs jumping when you gather the herbs :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------

